# ViejitoS 2nd Annual Toy Drive *SJ*



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

[attachmentid=54547]
[attachmentid=54549] :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SOUNDS GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

408 RYDERS WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Sent the info off to everyone, and will bring it up at our next meeting :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*Everyone don't Forget to bring the whole family we are going to have Crafts and santa for the Kids.  

*If any body needs hard copys of the flyer email us at [email protected] with your address so we can mail them out.

WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

nice. good to see other clubs around the bay joining the cause. hopefully i can make it der and show support for ur event, and hopefully ull show support to our show. its all about love and supporting where we live.


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

Dam you even started a new user name for this topic :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Loco......I was on here before you. Apr 2004 :biggrin: 







www.viejitoscarclub.com


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 1 2004, 12:12 PM
> *Loco......I was on here before you.  Apr 2004 :biggrin:
> www.viejitoscarclub.com
> [snapback]2348344[/snapback]​*


yeah with 9 posts :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

What Up. This is Jimmy !
Im not a POST WHORE......Im only on here for good reasons. :biggrin: :biggrin:
LOL :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i will be there ! :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 1 2004, 12:51 PM
> *What  Up.  This is Jimmy !
> Im not a POST WHORE......Im only on here for good reasons. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]2348498[/snapback]​*


I know who this is Mija , relaxxxx i'm only messing with you . Congrats on a nice looking flyer :biggrin: You know i'll be there


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 1 2004, 02:39 PM
> *I know who this is Mija , relaxxxx i'm only messing with you . Congrats on a nice looking flyer  :biggrin:  You know i'll be there
> [snapback]2348826[/snapback]​*




I know your going to be there.. Just bring a Toy Mija..... :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds like a good event, i will be there!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Am i invited?!


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 1 2004, 04:04 PM
> *I know your going to be there.. Just bring a Toy Mija..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2349179[/snapback]​*


But of course :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 2 2004, 09:39 AM
> *Am i invited?!
> [snapback]2351240[/snapback]​*


But of Course.......Just don't forget to bring a Toy :thumbsup: 

WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Oct 29 2004, 10:42 PM
> *nice. good to see other clubs around the bay joining the cause. hopefully i can make it der and show support for ur event, and hopefully ull show support to our show. its all about love and supporting where we live.
> [snapback]2342525[/snapback]​*


  This is what clubs are supposed to be all about. I will send some guys to your toy drive to drop off some Toys. Im going to be Selling at The Goodguys Swap Meet. :biggrin: 

WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Nuestro Tiempo (Oct 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 1 2004, 01:39 PM
> *I know who this is Mija , relaxxxx i'm only messing with you . Congrats on a nice looking flyer  :biggrin:  You know i'll be there
> [snapback]2348826[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i think the flyer looks great too!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 28 2004, 09:54 AM
> *408 RYDERS WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2336544[/snapback]​*


Cool will see you there..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIZE TO JIMMY (VIEJITOS)FOR NOT GETTING BACK TO YOU ...MY SON WAS BORN SOONER THAN EXPECTED...BETWEEN MY NEW SON,JOB AND CAR CLUB ITS BEEN REALLY TOUGH.....ANYWAYS BACK TO THE SUBJECT AT HAND LUXURIOUS C.C. WILL BE ATTENDING THIS FUNCTION IN FORCE..IM ALSO ASKING SOME OF MY MEMBERS TO COLLECT SOME TOYS FROM THERE FAMILIES AND ALSO FROM THERE CO WORKERS...ILL BE THERE FOR SURE...I DIDNT MISS THE FIRST ONE AND I DAMN SURE WONT MISS THIS ONE.................ONE LUV... AL (PREZ. )


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 8 2004, 05:28 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2372838[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SOUNDS GOOD BRO , EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Envious Creations CC will be there from Merced County


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVILSNITE89_@Nov 8 2004, 04:02 PM
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIZE TO JIMMY (VIEJITOS)FOR NOT GETTING BACK TO YOU ...MY SON WAS BORN SOONER THAN EXPECTED...BETWEEN MY NEW SON,JOB AND CAR CLUB ITS BEEN REALLY TOUGH.....ANYWAYS BACK TO THE SUBJECT AT HAND LUXURIOUS C.C. WILL BE ATTENDING THIS FUNCTION IN FORCE..IM ALSO ASKING SOME OF MY MEMBERS TO COLLECT SOME TOYS FROM THERE FAMILIES AND ALSO FROM THERE CO WORKERS...ILL BE THERE FOR SURE...I DIDNT MISS THE FIRST ONE AND I DAMN SURE WONT MISS THIS ONE.................ONE LUV...        AL (PREZ. )
> [snapback]2372696[/snapback]​*


Thanks Al.
No problem you got to do what you got to do! Congrats on the new Baby. We will see you guys out there. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: {}


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

Of Course SWATT will be there, rain or shine Jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Just to let everyone know Wild 94.9 will have a Street Van there from 11:am to 1m giving out Bumper Stickers and More!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 





WWW.ViejitosCarClub.COM


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

HighLites will be there. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

"Just to let everyone know Wild 94.9 will have a Street Van there from 11:am to 1m giving out Bumper Stickers and More!!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2004, 04:17 PM
> *"Just to let everyone know Wild 94.9 will have a Street Van there from 11:am to 1m giving out Bumper Stickers and More!!!!!!!!!!  "
> 
> [snapback]2419138[/snapback]​*


good lookin out x
this should be off the hook san jo stlye :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Nov 16 2004, 10:23 AM
> *HighLites will be there. :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2417279[/snapback]​*



Cool..... Tell Rocky and his dad whats up for me.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

"INSPIRATIONS" WILL B THERE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 17 2004, 01:26 PM
> *Cool..... Tell Rocky and his dad whats up for me.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2422206[/snapback]​*


will do homie. i was chillin with rockys crazy ass last night.

im looking forward to this toy drive homie. keep up the good work Viejitos :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Nov 18 2004, 10:18 AM
> *will do homie. i was chillin with rockys crazy ass last night.
> 
> im looking forward to this toy drive homie. keep up the good work Viejitos  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2424505[/snapback]​*



Thank you. I be looking forward to seeing you there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 16 2004, 06:17 PM
> *"Just to let everyone know Wild 94.9 will have a Street Van there from 11:am to 1m giving out Bumper Stickers and More!!!!!!!!!!  "
> 
> [snapback]2419138[/snapback]​*



I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE XAVIER THE X-MAN ON HIS ARTICLE IN THE LOWRIDER MAG. MUCH PROPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE BAY AREA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ON YOUR 94.9 SUNDAY NIGHT OLDIE SHOW. :biggrin: 

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR TOY DRIVE.  


WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 18 2004, 04:21 AM
> *"INSPIRATIONS" WILL B THERE.... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2423951[/snapback]​*



Sup Chivo.. Will see you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

low vintage bombs and bike chapters will be der to show our support for the cause. i might even bring my 54 if the weathers good.


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

***** Fiesta Mag. got 2 B THERE! TO COVER 
AND FOR TV COVERAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

I'LL BE MAKIN THE 12 HOUR DRIVE FROM AVONDALE ARIZONA ON WED. SOON AS I GET OUTTA WORK. IZZY, JIMMY AND REST OF THE VIEJITOS FAM. SEE ALL YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

OH YEAH NICE FLYER


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth_@Nov 19 2004, 11:04 PM
> *OH YEAH NICE FLYER
> [snapback]2430779[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: very nice flyer....huh... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth_@Nov 19 2004, 11:55 PM
> *I'LL BE MAKIN THE 12 HOUR DRIVE FROM AVONDALE ARIZONA ON WED. SOON AS I GET OUTTA WORK. IZZY, JIMMY AND REST OF THE VIEJITOS FAM. SEE ALL YOU GUYS OUT THERE
> [snapback]2430760[/snapback]​*



Sup homie..... Glad you could make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## HaRRieRePnCF (Nov 10, 2002)

Custom Fantasies will be out there to suppport


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HaRRieRePnCF_@Nov 22 2004, 09:24 PM
> *Custom Fantasies will be out there to suppport
> [snapback]2438595[/snapback]​*



Thanks for your support.


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 23 2004, 09:08 AM
> *Thanks for your support.
> [snapback]2440226[/snapback]​*


I'll bring some toys  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2004, 12:03 PM
> *I'll bring some toys   :cheesy:
> [snapback]2440614[/snapback]​*



Cool. Will see you there.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be there for a little while, when have to do a caravan at 2 in fremont though!


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth_@Nov 19 2004, 11:55 PM
> *I'LL BE MAKIN THE 12 HOUR DRIVE FROM AVONDALE ARIZONA ON WED. SOON AS I GET OUTTA WORK. IZZY, JIMMY AND REST OF THE VIEJITOS FAM. SEE ALL YOU GUYS OUT THERE
> [snapback]2430760[/snapback]​*


Drive safe homie


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 23 2004, 07:57 PM
> *we will be there for a little while, when have to do a caravan at 2 in fremont though!
> [snapback]2442325[/snapback]​*



Sounds good. Thanks for your support..


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin: EVERYONE PRAY FOR SUN SHINE :thumbsup: :wave: 



WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 24 2004, 02:43 PM
> *:biggrin: EVERYONE PRAY FOR SUN SHINE  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2445342[/snapback]​*


YUP WE BETTER PRAY..I READ IT WAS GOING TO BE PARTLY CLOUDY..BUT WHO KNOWS !!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

JUST TALKED TO SOME OF MY PARTNERS FROM "MIDNITE SENSATIONS",WE'LL BE RIDING UP THERE. :thumbsup: HEY JR WHAT TIME ARE YOU AND THE CLUB JAMMIN UP THERE? LET ME KNOW ,MAYBE WE'LL RIDE OUT TOGETHER.....PAULY


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: INSPIRATIONS CENTRAL CAL WILL BE THERE uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ROLLIN DEEP WILL TRY TO BE THERE WELL AT LEAST A FEW OF US


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Nov 25 2004, 01:31 AM
> *:thumbsup: INSPIRATIONS CENTRAL CAL WILL BE THERE uffin:
> [snapback]2446495[/snapback]​*


Will see you there.......... :biggrin:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* New TV Show from Cable 15A like one from L.A. will video tape for
new show to start in Dec. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * A-Best DJ's & Fiesta Magazine co-sponsors!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

change of plans, we will be there around 1:30 or 2, see you then! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 10 2004, 06:07 PM
> *SOUNDS GOOD BRO , EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> [snapback]2382245[/snapback]​*


Sup homie..... :biggrin: esr in the house. will see you there. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LUXURIOUS SHOULD BE THERE AROUND 11:00 TO 11:30


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 27 2004, 12:14 AM
> *LUXURIOUS SHOULD BE THERE AROUND 11:00 TO 11:30
> [snapback]2451777[/snapback]​*



Sounds good bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

C EVERY1 THERE! HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T RAIN :angry:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

RAINING LIKE A MUTHER..ANYONE GOING..I WAS BUT I AN'T TAKING MY KIDS OUT IN THE RAIN..


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

MAN IT IS RAINING OUTSIDE....DAMN !! THAT SUCKS.... :angry:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

I JUST CHECKED THE WEATHER REPORT AND ITS ONLY AM SHOWERS AND ITS SUPPOSED TO STOP BU 11:00 - 12:00...SO I GUESS WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS AND HOPEFULLY BY 11:00 IT STOPS INTIME !!!


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

IM PRAYING MAN I JUST GOT MY CAR READY AND GAVE IT A CAR WASH YESTERDAY...! :angry:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

damn i hope it stops rainin


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

YEAH ME TOO...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

wus up shark?
what u doin up so early?


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 27 2004, 09:11 AM
> *wus up shark?
> what u doin up so early?
> [snapback]2452395[/snapback]​*


MAN PROBABLY JUST LIKE THE REST OF US...TRYING TO SEE IF THIS RAIN IS GOING TO STOP AND SHIT !!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah i heard that, fuck i cant belive im up this early


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

FUCK IM USED TO IT..MY DAUGHTER ALWAYS WAKES UP AROUND THIS TIME EVEN ON THEWEEKENDS....!!! SO THATS WHY IM UP SO EARLY


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

ANYONE HAS THE TIME..I HAVE 2 DIFFERENT TIMES IN MY ROOM..I GOT 8:15 AND THE COMPUTER READS 7:32 ????


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

man im goin back to bed its to early for me,ill hit the toy drive at like 1 or something


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

I SECOND THAT ME TOOO......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

fuck i hate rain :thumbsdown:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

we'll be heading out there late too......out of all weekends there is no rain but this one


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKEN RAIN! :angry:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

JUST GOT SUNNY RIGHT KNOW BUT ITS WINDY AS FUCK...WONDER IF IT LAST...WELL IF IT CLEARS UP SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

good turn out much props


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

well it was shitty and raining till about 11:30 the the sun broke through and was fairly sunny but still cold . san jose represented to the fullest and came out for a good cause . much prop to viejitos for throwing this event . 
here are some pics.......................... enjoy!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i will post some more later 
sorry for teasin


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

Good turn out much props to Viejitos... good job for a good cause...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

DAMN MUCH PROPS TO VIEJITOS CC WHATS UP GUY THIS CHITOWN BEN FROM LUXURIOUS CC :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few more LuxuriouS rides


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cool impala low rod


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

9.49 in the house


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

some more cool rides


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

viejitos

look at the sky in the second pic :uh:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

NICE PICS RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THANKS
:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CLEAN BIG BODY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Shitty weather but VERY nice rides...   

P.S...Nice pics Rich!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I WILL POST SOME MORE PICS TOMMARROW.
GONNA HEAD OUT FOR A QUICK RIDE DOWTOWN


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

KEEP ON POSTIN RICH ITS RAININ OUTSIDE HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

YEAH!! More pics!! 

This weather sucks! :angry: :thumbsdown: !!


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

NOT ONLY THERE OVER HERE IN THE MIDWEST TOO DAMN RAIN AND COLD :angry:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

HEY!!! BIG UPS TO VIEJITOS FOR A GREATLY ORGANIZED AND SUCCESFULL TOY DRIVE. SAN JOSE CAME TOGETHER WITH SOME OFF THE HOOK REPRESENTAION AND WHEN I SAW SANTA ROLLIN IN A DROP 54' YOU KNOW SOME ONE HAD THE MENU SET WITH STYLE... MAN THE OLDIES WERE SLAMMIN AND THE TACO TRUCK(ONLY IN CALFORNIA) WAS OFF THE CHAIN, THE CARNE ASADA WAS COOKED TO PERFECTION!!!!! UMM UMM GOOD!!! HEY MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM THE ENTIRE "LOW VINTAGE BOMBS AND BIKES FAMILIA"!!!!!!! C-YA NEXT YEAR AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

KOO TURN OUT....MUCH PROPZ TO VIEJITOZ FROM INSPIRATIONS


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics bro


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 28 2004, 12:32 AM
> *KOO TURN OUT....MUCH PROPZ TO VIEJITOZ FROM INSPIRATIONS
> [snapback]2453981[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: it was a good turn out for a good cause


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

here is a few of my pics that i took


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

INSPIRATIONS :worship:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

INSPIRATIONS


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 28 2004, 01:34 PM
> *here is a few of my pics that i took
> [snapback]2455030[/snapback]​*


  DAM WHO LIFTED THAT CHOPPED LESABRE :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Luxurious trunks , tight !


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Nov 28 2004, 01:48 PM
> * DAM WHO LIFTED THAT CHOPPED LESABRE :0
> [snapback]2455058[/snapback]​*



   You tell me   I like the batterys in the front grill :0


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 28 2004, 01:50 PM
> *      You tell me      I like the batterys in the front grill  :0
> [snapback]2455065[/snapback]​*


  YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT NOTHING INSPIRATIONS STYLE ! ! ! !


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

bombs


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Nov 28 2004, 01:54 PM
> * YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT NOTHING INSPIRATIONS STYLE ! ! ! !
> [snapback]2455070[/snapback]​*


  uffin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: NOTHING BUT INSPIRATIONS STYLE.... :biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

HEY MATT YOU SHOULD OF TOOK A PIC OF SWEET"S TRUNK....


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: SWEETY"S TRUNK :biggrin: CAN"T SPELL WORTH A SHIT TODAY.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

2 from impalas car club , clean


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Nov 28 2004, 01:59 PM
> * HEY MATT YOU SHOULD OF TOOK A PIC OF SWEET"S TRUNK....
> [snapback]2455079[/snapback]​*


fuck , i know i forgot


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

THAT HOW WE DO IT!!!! uffin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

....nice


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

johnnys 54 y que


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Joe's lincoln, parliament cc san jose , clean :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

the talented Delgados  parliament cc representing san jo, ca


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

We took a cruise after the show, rolling 9 cars   , some of our other members couldnt make it to the show


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NICE PICS MATT . YOU MIND IF I THROW SOME MORE UP ?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

I'll post more later im tired now but before i go , gotta post the real team :biggrin: 

**notice chivo on the right pointing to a real team, when he saw this truck he wanted to switch from a 49er to a RAIDER :roflmao:**


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 28 2004, 02:40 PM
> *NICE PICS MATT . YOU MIND IF I THROW SOME MORE UP ?
> [snapback]2455207[/snapback]​*


go ahead bro ,,,,,,,,,,,free country :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

NICE TO SEE MOST SAN JO. WAS THERE, I WAS WORKING, COULDNT MAKE IT...
NICE PICTURES, MR. DICK & MR. MATT.. :biggrin: LOOK LIKE IT TURN AT GOOD..
...................................................................


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 28 2004, 03:40 PM
> *NICE PICS MATT . YOU MIND IF I THROW SOME MORE UP ?
> [snapback]2455207[/snapback]​*


MY OLD RIDE :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 28 2004, 03:43 PM
> *I'll post more later im tired now but before i go , gotta post the real team  :biggrin:
> 
> **notice chivo on the right pointing to a real team, when he saw this truck he wanted to switch from a 49er to a RAIDER  :roflmao:**
> [snapback]2455211[/snapback]​*


BEEP, BEEP :cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 28 2004, 03:43 PM
> *I'll post more later im tired now but before i go , gotta post the real team  :biggrin:
> 
> **notice chivo on the right pointing to a real team, when he saw this truck he wanted to switch from a 49er to a RAIDER  :roflmao:**
> [snapback]2455211[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i got there late but there were still alot of cars! you guys had a great turn out, congrats to viejitos!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, i hadnt seen grapevine in years!



> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 28 2004, 03:07 PM
> *....nice
> [snapback]2455103[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin: more pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i still got more . i will post them after i get back from the metallica concert at the " tank"


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

dam jose shit from inspirations is clean as fuck


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 28 2004, 03:43 PM
> *I'll post more later im tired now but before i go , gotta post the real team  :biggrin:
> 
> **notice chivo on the right pointing to a real team, when he saw this truck he wanted to switch from a 49er to a RAIDER  :roflmao:**
> [snapback]2455211[/snapback]​*


HELL NO I WAZ POINTIN SAYIN DA TRUCK WOULD PROBABLY WIN AT CAR SHOWZ IF IT DIDN'T HAVE DAT FUCKED UP LOGO ON IT! IF IT WAZ MARROON WIT A NINERZ LOGO IT WOULD PLACE AL DA TIME! LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Nov 28 2004, 06:30 PM
> *dam jose shit from inspirations is clean as fuck
> [snapback]2455657[/snapback]​*


I DON'T THINK JOSE'S ON RITE NOW BUT THANX :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WUT UP DICKECHEESE SAW UR CADDI BUT DIDN'T SEE U....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HEREZ A FEW PIX I TOOK....1ST US A FEW OF INSPIRATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

BAY BOMBS


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

JUSTINZ EXPI


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: DON'T KNO WUT IT IZ BUT ITZ CLEAN AZ FUCK! ANY1 KNO WUT IT IZ?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

CLEAN AZ IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DICKCHEESE'Z CADDI


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WISH IT WAZ MINE.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DATZ ALL I HAVE 4 NOW....ANY1 ELSE?


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Nov 28 2004, 05:30 PM
> *dam jose shit from inspirations is clean as fuck
> [snapback]2455657[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: THANKS BRO, YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!! :thumbsup: NOTHING BUT INSPIRATIONS STYLE!!!! uffin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

OOPZ GOT 1 MORE 98SHARK REPRESENTIN! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKEN CHIVO....


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=67855][attachmentid=67854][attachmentid=67853]


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=67857][attachmentid=67856]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Even some ricers went to that event...It was a good one...


----------



## CASA 66 (Sep 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=67867]Phil's [attachmentid=67865]Al's Car [attachmentid=67863]Rich's Car


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 28 2004, 05:49 PM
> *OOPZ GOT 1 MORE 98SHARK REPRESENTIN! LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]2455991[/snapback]​*



heeeheeeheee :roflmao:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin: WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND INDIVIDUAL RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO MAKE THIS A SUCCESFUL EVENT. :thumbsup: WE RAISED OVER A 1,000 TOYS AND THAT'S WHAT IT WAS ALL ABOUT.  HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE DJ AND BAND, AND WON AT LEAST 1 RAFFLE (DID YOU SEE THE PRIZES?). :0 

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 





WWW.VIEJITOSCAR CLUB.COM


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin: + A TRUCK FULL :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin: SANTA GETTING OUT OF TONY'S 1953 RED SLED. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

FROM THE STAGE :cheesy: EVERYONE WAITING TO WIN THE RAFFLE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

FROM THE STAGE  EVERYONE WAITING TO WIN THE RAFFLE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin: 1 MORE FROM THE STAGE  EVERYONE WAITING TO WIN THE RAFFLE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 28 2004, 07:49 PM
> *OOPZ GOT 1 MORE 98SHARK REPRESENTIN! LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]2455991[/snapback]​*


LOL, GOOD 1


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

more pics :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 28 2004, 05:49 PM
> *OOPZ GOT 1 MORE 98SHARK REPRESENTIN! LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]2455991[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 28 2004, 05:27 PM
> *:biggrin: DON'T KNO WUT IT IZ BUT ITZ CLEAN AZ FUCK! ANY1 KNO WUT IT IZ?
> [snapback]2455912[/snapback]​*


WAS A BUICK AT SOME POINT IN ITS LIFE :biggrin:
DUDE THAT OWN'S IT NAME IS LEO HE LIVES DOWN THE BLOCK FROM ME


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CLEAN CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Nice pics Dickcheese,84cutt,Chivo and Jimmy.. I post mine later on today.. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SOME PLAQUES OF SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT WERE THERE 
(IF I MISSED ANY CLUBS SORRY)


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MORE PLAQUES


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

COUPLE MORE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

COUPLE MORE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LAST TWO PLAQUES


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERES A FEW MORE FOR NOW .I WILL POST SOMEMORE UP TONIGHT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 29 2004, 10:48 AM
> *more pics  :0
> [snapback]2457679[/snapback]​*



IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT I SHOULDA BROUGHT THE MONTE OHWELL WE DROPPED OF TOYS THAT IS WHAT WAS IMPORTANT GOOD JOB VIEJITOS MUCH PROPS


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 28 2004, 02:43 PM
> *I'll post more later im tired now but before i go , gotta post the real team  :biggrin:
> 
> **notice chivo on the right pointing to a real team, when he saw this truck he wanted to switch from a 49er to a RAIDER  :roflmao:**
> [snapback]2455211[/snapback]​*



 Chivo...I knew you would switch.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 29 2004, 01:00 PM
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT I SHOULDA BROUGHT THE MONTE OHWELL WE DROPPED OF TOYS THAT IS WHAT WAS IMPORTANT GOOD JOB VIEJITOS MUCH PROPS
> [snapback]2458026[/snapback]​*



THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT. :biggrin: NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER
:thumbsup: 




WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 29 2004, 12:18 PM
> *LAST TWO PLAQUES
> [snapback]2457898[/snapback]​*



DICKCHEESE THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
:thumbsup: 

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT :biggrin: 




WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 29 2004, 11:34 AM
> *WAS A BUICK AT SOME POINT IN ITS LIFE  :biggrin:
> DUDE THAT OWN'S IT NAME IS LEO HE LIVES DOWN THE BLOCK FROM ME
> [snapback]2457803[/snapback]​*


1954 BUICK . HE HAS LIKE $40 G'S IN TO IT


WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

OH SHIT!!! its Purple Haze!! reppin SanJose HighLites C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: VIEJITOS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 29 2004, 10:47 AM
> *CLEAN CADDY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2457832[/snapback]​*











Hey bro were you able to find that info for me.

DVS


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 29 2004, 12:42 PM
> *1954 BUICK  .  HE HAS LIKE $40 G'S IN TO IT
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2458152[/snapback]​*


i over heard someone say he is selling it for $70 G's :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 28 2004, 10:19 PM
> *:biggrin: WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND INDIVIDUAL RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO MAKE THIS A SUCCESFUL EVENT. :thumbsup: WE RAISED OVER A 1,000 TOYS AND THAT'S WHAT IT WAS ALL ABOUT.   HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE DJ AND BAND, AND WON AT LEAST 1 RAFFLE (DID YOU SEE THE PRIZES?).  :0
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin: HEY YEAH I WON TWO GOT THE TRAFFIC LIGHT AND THE MAINCURE I THINK THATS HOW YOU SPELL IT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Nov 29 2004, 05:22 PM
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: HEY YEAH I WON TWO GOT THE TRAFFIC LIGHT AND THE MAINCURE I THINK THATS HOW YOU SPELL IT
> [snapback]2459277[/snapback]​*


I WON A BIKE FOR MY KID .......THANKS AGIAN VIEJITOS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SOME INSPIRAITION'S RIDES


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

AND OF COURSE 84 CUTT (MATT) AND INSPIRATIONS ESSJ (CHIVO)


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DELGADO'S 55 CHEVY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

COUPLE HOT / CUSTOM RODS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CLEAN RIVI :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

this was a great toy drive. big props to Viejitos and all those who came out to support the cause. i was out der hanging out and recordin all the cars. next year i gotta make sure low v is out der in more force and the weather is better. but we still came and gave our donations and thats what the day was all about. there were a lot of cool ass cars, but most of all cool ass people to kick it wit. i wish u all the best and cant wait till next yr. one love


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Nov 29 2004, 05:18 PM
> *i over heard someone say he is selling it for $70 G's  :0
> [snapback]2458994[/snapback]​*


yes... Thats what he wants for it.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 30 2004, 10:48 AM
> *yes... Thats what he wants for it.
> [snapback]2461115[/snapback]​*



He got offered $60 g's AT Paso and said no :dunno: 



WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 29 2004, 08:24 PM
> *I WON A BIKE FOR MY KID .......THANKS AGIAN VIEJITOS
> [snapback]2459500[/snapback]​*



Its all about giving............ :thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 30 2004, 02:13 PM
> *Its all about giving............ :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2461742[/snapback]​*


Great pics Izz wish I woulda made it  Still need a shirt though got any left


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Nov 30 2004, 02:52 PM
> *Great pics Izz wish I woulda made it   Still need a shirt though got any left
> [snapback]2461906[/snapback]​*



Thank you.... So what happend to you and the twins... Yes we do have some more t shirt.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HEREZ A FEW MORE PIX


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LIFEST FINEST LEAVIN


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 30 2004, 05:29 PM
> *CLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAN :biggrin:
> [snapback]2462447[/snapback]​*


That car was nice.. Keep posting them pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

[attachmentid=68690] :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

[attachmentid=68696]


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

[attachmentid=68694] :0


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

[attachmentid=68694] :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin: l


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

NICE PICS MORE IF U HAVE ANY


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

sorry if u see double of some things and some post with just smilie..my computer is messing up......so bare with me


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

[attachmentid=68699] :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

oh so ya want more.....................................


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice bagged big body


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few bikes


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

some kooool bomba's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin: few more


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

Where was this Olds from ?


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 30 2004, 03:02 PM
> *Thank you.... So what happend to you and the twins... Yes we do have some more t shirt.
> [snapback]2461975[/snapback]​*


Got up and it was raining so were like fuck that sux , ended up doing something else & forgetting about it :angry: But imma need my suporter shirt so i'll hit you are jimmy up soon , congrats again homie


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 1 2004, 10:09 AM
> *Where was this Olds from ?
> [snapback]2464394[/snapback]​*


I think his with the royal cruzers...


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 1 2004, 10:19 AM
> *I think his with the royal cruzers...
> [snapback]2464416[/snapback]​*


is that the one that used to be tan ?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 1 2004, 12:22 PM
> *is that the one that used to be tan ?
> [snapback]2464752[/snapback]​*


Im not sure..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 1 2004, 10:50 PM
> *
> [snapback]2467072[/snapback]​*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 1 2004, 12:42 PM
> *Im not sure..
> [snapback]2464804[/snapback]​*



The Tan Olds belongs to Rudy this 1 is Mondo's both Cruisers. :biggrin: 
Cool People




WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 1 2004, 10:12 AM
> *Got up and it was raining so were like fuck that sux , ended up doing something else & forgetting about it  :angry: But imma need my suporter shirt so i'll hit you are jimmy up soon , congrats again homie
> [snapback]2464401[/snapback]​*




:uh: HEY HEY NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!! J/K :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT A SHIRT THERE REG. $15. FOR YOU $50. J/K LET ME KNOW HOMIES :biggrin:  


WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2004, 11:28 AM
> *The Tan Olds belongs to Rudy this 1 is Mondo's both Cruisers. :biggrin:
> Cool People
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2468212[/snapback]​*


Forty7olds has some comp.. :0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2004, 11:28 AM
> *The Tan Olds belongs to Rudy this 1 is Mondo's both Cruisers. :biggrin:
> Cool People
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2468212[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: nice rides


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 2 2004, 11:35 AM
> *:uh: HEY HEY NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!! J/K  :biggrin:  LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT A SHIRT THERE REG. $15. FOR YOU $50. J/K LET ME KNOW HOMIES    :biggrin:
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2468226[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 2 2004, 11:59 AM
> *Forty7olds has some comp.. :0
> [snapback]2468288[/snapback]​*


No those are both convertibles  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

COUPLE MORE I DON'T THINK I POSTED


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 2 2004, 06:21 PM
> *No those are both convertibles    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2469453[/snapback]​*


Same years... So at the shows you will comp mija.... Its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## flamingcherrys (Dec 2, 2004)

hey jimmy the guys said thank for the invite . also thank tony for his hospitality at his house


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 2 2004, 05:21 PM
> *[snapback]2469453[/snapback]​*


 :uh:  

:dunno: 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You know what I mean


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 2 2004, 05:21 PM
> *No those are both convertibles    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2469453[/snapback]​*


Psychobilly 
:0


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 3 2004, 04:35 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 3 2004, 04:40 PM
> *Psychobilly
> :0
> [snapback]2472413[/snapback]​*



:dunno:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 3 2004, 03:53 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]2472465[/snapback]​*


I'll explain in person izzy  haha
Gabriel knows what I mean


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 3 2004, 05:03 PM
> *I'll explain in person izzy  haha
> Gabriel knows what I mean
> [snapback]2472511[/snapback]​*



Sounds good.........


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 3 2004, 04:06 PM
> *Sounds good.........
> [snapback]2472524[/snapback]​*


What you doin tomorrow?  Come over and help gabriel take the windows out of his bomb  you two PM amongst yourselves... :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 3 2004, 05:08 PM
> *What you doin tomorrow?  Come over and help gabriel take the windows out of his bomb  you two PM amongst yourselves...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2472533[/snapback]​*


I be at the Mexican Heritage giving out the toy to the kidds...
But I pm Gabriel and let hime know whats up...


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Dec 3 2004, 05:11 PM
> *I be at the Mexican Heritage giving out the toy to the kidds...
> But I pm Gabriel and let hime know whats up...
> [snapback]2472545[/snapback]​*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 3 2004, 04:43 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2472423[/snapback]​*



I smell Drama................. :biggrin: 

WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 5 2004, 02:42 PM
> *I smell Drama................. :biggrin:
> 
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2476787[/snapback]​*


*sniff sniff sniff*


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 5 2004, 03:42 PM
> *I smell Drama................. :biggrin:
> 
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2476787[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 29 2004, 09:14 PM
> *CLEAN RIVI :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2459732[/snapback]​*


OH SHIT!!!Thats a old AZTLAN IMPERIALS ride!!!
I havnt seen that Rivi in a few years!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 6 2004, 12:46 PM
> *OH SHIT!!!Thats a old AZTLAN IMPERIALS ride!!!
> I havnt seen that Rivi in a few years!
> [snapback]2479536[/snapback]​*


yeah it is kinda old school aeint it ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 6 2004, 02:46 PM
> *OH SHIT!!!Thats a old AZTLAN IMPERIALS ride!!!
> I havnt seen that Rivi in a few years!
> [snapback]2479536[/snapback]​*


YUP, THAT OLD SCHOOL,...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 6 2004, 02:53 PM
> *YUP, THAT OLD SCHOOL,...
> [snapback]2479598[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah,That Paint job was Brand new when i first got in AZTLAN IMPERIALS when i was 16!that was 10 years ago!Still looks good!


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 6 2004, 05:08 PM
> *Hell yeah,That Paint job was Brand new when i first got in AZTLAN IMPERIALS when i was 16!that was 10 years ago!Still looks good!
> [snapback]2480025[/snapback]​*


Whatever happened to Aztlan Imperials ?????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 6 2004, 05:30 PM
> *Whatever happened to Aztlan Imperials ?????
> [snapback]2480111[/snapback]​*


THIS WAY, THAT WAY......ALL DIFF WAYS.....INSPERATIONS, SHARKSIDE, IMPALAS, DIFF. CLUBS.......


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Dec 6 2004, 05:30 PM
> *Whatever happened to Aztlan Imperials ?????
> [snapback]2480111[/snapback]​*


Yeah kinda what Shark said.There were alot of differances(But NO hard feelings)between members.Everyone kinda went they own way.The ones that were left(including myself)decided it would be better for us to close the Books on Aztlan(which was NOT easy at all)and start over!
We did have some good times back in those days!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 5 2004, 03:42 PM
> *I smell Drama................. :biggrin:
> 
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2476787[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

The Viejitos 2nd Annual Toy Drive is going to be on T.V. Thursday Jan.13 at 4:30pm on Channel 15A Community.Late :biggrin: 




WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jan 13 2005, 04:23 PM
> *The Viejitos 2nd Annual Toy Drive is going to be on T.V. Thursday Jan.13 at 4:30pm on Channel 15A Community.Late :biggrin:
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2602612[/snapback]​*


little late on tellin us .look at the time of your post.................................j/k :biggrin: 



would have liked to se it though


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jan 13 2005, 05:23 PM
> *The Viejitos 2nd Annual Toy Drive is going to be on T.V. Thursday Jan.13 at 4:30pm on Channel 15A Community.Late :biggrin:
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2602612[/snapback]​*


hey it wasnt on


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Yah i know .... When i posted it was like 4:20, but it was on. Just to let everybody know Every Thursday at 4:30pm on Channel 15a (The Community Station) they are going to be showing Local Lowrider Events. :biggrin:  

Up comming Events:

The Viejitos 1st Annual Car Show...6/27/04
San Jose A-Best Lowrider Show....6/13/04
Bay Bomb Car Show..7/31/04
Lowrider Cow Palace Show...8/22/04


WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jan 14 2005, 09:33 AM
> *Yah i know .... When i posted it was like 4:20, but it was on.  Just to let everybody know Every Thursday at 4:30pm on Channel 15a (The Community Station) they are going to be showing Local Lowrider Events. :biggrin:
> 
> Up comming Events:
> ...


i guess if you have direct tv your shit out of luck huh


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jan 14 2005, 08:33 AM
> *Yah i know .... When i posted it was like 4:20, but it was on.  Just to let everybody know Every Thursday at 4:30pm on Channel 15a (The Community Station) they are going to be showing Local Lowrider Events. :biggrin:
> 
> Up comming Events:
> ...


you forgot about the luxurious easter bbq march 18th


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 14 2005, 05:15 PM
> *you forgot about the luxurious easter bbq march 18th
> [snapback]2605763[/snapback]​*



Do you have it on tape? Let me know. :biggrin: 



WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jan 18 2005, 11:39 AM
> *Do you have it on tape?  Let me know. :biggrin:
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2617212[/snapback]​*


what tape? :biggrin:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

* TV show will be back on Comcast TV 15A 4:30pm on Every! THursday Jan. 27 w/A-Best Ent. - San Jose Lowrider Car Show at Parkside Hall from June 13. Members/cars/bikes - of Viejitos, Luxurious, 408 Riders, Dukes, Chicano Legacy, BAY RIDERZ & Ready2model Babes! + MORE! Info Eme


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 28 2004, 05:33 PM
> *WISH IT WAZ MINE.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2455940[/snapback]​*



does any one hany any mor picts of this burban


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 28 2004, 05:33 PM
> *WISH IT WAZ MINE.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2455940[/snapback]​*


ESSJ Nov 28 2004, 05:33 PM | | Post #160 

Baller







Attached image(s)


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

does any one have pictures of this burban


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=111467]
heres one


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Feb 18 2005, 11:30 AM
> * does any one have pictures of this burban
> [snapback]2743149[/snapback]​*


there are more pics of it posted here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=136592&st=380


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

fucking dounbe post :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jan 14 2005, 11:49 AM
> *i guess if you have direct tv your shit out of luck huh
> [snapback]2604689[/snapback]​*



im with you on that homie


----------

